# it´s me



## MarkyMark (27 Juni 2010)

Ah, ein Vorstellungsthread 

Also, Mark - 40 Jahre jung - Frau und Kinder - Amerikaner - pendele seit Jahren - bin mit einer deutschen verheiratet - lebe im Norden Deutschlands oder an der amerikanischen Ostküste - stehe total auf Sarah Kuttner 

Noch Fragen? *g


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Juni 2010)

*




wünsch Dir viel spass auf unserem schönen Board *


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## King_Karlo (27 Juni 2010)

Für einen Ami kannste Good Deutsch.


----------



## MarkyMark (27 Juni 2010)

King_Karlo schrieb:


> Für einen Ami kannste Good Deutsch.



..deutsche Mutter.
Mein Dad war als GI in Frankfurt eine ganze Weile, hatte sich dann meine Mum geschnappt und ab nach Amerika 
Bin also 2sprachig, wobei mir deutsch schreiben besser gelingt als sprechen, als dritte Sprache habe ich noch Spanisch gelernt.


----------



## General (27 Juni 2010)

metalmark und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Juni 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Begrüßungen. Scheint ja ein netter Haufen hier zu sein 

Ach ja, neben Sarah Kuttner finde ich Lily Allen noch sehr attraktiv. Beobachte also auch die Beiträge zu den beiden am ehesten hier.. es sei denn, einer von euch hat da eine "Idee", wer in dieses Schema noch rein paßt


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2010)

Willkommen


----------



## Q (29 Juni 2010)

schönen Dank dass Du Dich vorgestellt hast und *WILLKOMMEN* bei CB! Viel Spass hier und ich freu mich schon über Deine Beiträge :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (29 Juni 2010)

Auch ich sage 

 auf CB und hoffe du findest einige Pics von Sarah Kuttner


----------



## Katzun (30 Juni 2010)

jetzt ziehen die amis ein...*duckundweg*

herzlich willkommen bei uns mark, ich wünsche dir viel spaß


----------



## MarkyMark (30 Juni 2010)

...jepp, und irgendwann übernehmen die Amis das CB auch 

Bisher bin ich in Sachen Photos durchaus angenehm überrascht, ordentliche Ausbeute, vor allem die Apple WP von Amun sind toll.

Gerne würde ich mehr von Simone Simons (Epica) sehen, aber da scheint es nirgends im Netz was neues zu geben...


----------



## Katzun (30 Juni 2010)

mach doch mal einen request auf, vielleicht findet jemand was 

http://www.celebboard.net/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## Katzun (30 Juni 2010)

p.s. hier ein nettes video von ihr, wo man sie mal privat sieht. inhaltlich ist das video nicht unbedingt was für männer, aber sie macht einen sehr sympathischen eindruck


----------



## MarkyMark (30 Juni 2010)

Ach was .. soooo schlimm ist es bei mir echt noch nicht 
Außerdem reicht es mir, wenn ich meine Frau ansehe, ist der gleiche Typ Frau.
*hihi


----------

